

Ask HN: mturk + Google API at no cost to you - makerops

I am in the process of building this idea into a semi-automated web app:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;customerdevlabs.com&#x2F;2013&#x2F;09&#x2F;24&#x2F;google-news-api-mturk-press&#x2F;<p>I am looking for founders that would benefit from the SEO juice, or PR or leads that the cold emails may be able to generate (would also like to know if you have a press kit&#x2F;would like one made).  It is completely free to you (ie, we will pay for the mturk jobs), in exchange for feedback.  Just shoot us an email info@growthomatic.com if you are interested.
======
notduncansmith
Haha, I saw that same post and had the same idea (and I think like 9 others
did too). If you're interested in working together email me: hello [at]
foundersmonthly [dot] com

------
markhall
I'm excited to see this being made into a web app! Brilliant hack and scalable
process.

~~~
makerops
It definitely is an awesome hack, and I will also be dogfooding the site, for
growthomatic.com, and a designer t-shirt site that I have, at the least they
should make for some interesting blog posts.

